# Congrats to Riley of Lost Prairie at Nationals



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Lost Prairie Av You Da One just placed 3rd!!! in her class at Nationals ~ great job Riley  :leap: :clap: :hi5: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats Riley!! :wahoo: :stars: !!! I was trying to find out for sure but I couldn't LOL! thanks for the update Chris!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Riley!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful job! :stars:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Skyla ~ I'm watching via livestream right now. Our little Fiesta placed last :sigh: so sad ~ I sent a text to Riley's mom in case she wants to return her. I would completely understand. I will let you know if I find out any more placing.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like she just palced 4th with Firecracker!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am watching it too! 
I saw that.... It is... But I really think Riley LOVES that doe, and I really don't think she would want to give her back! :hug:

Edit: and Fiesta was 7th... there was 9 in the class... did the others not make the cut? I must have missed that part....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

YAY!!! 

and Talker got 1st ans Dinky 2nd!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She just walked in with Nessa!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And Moja is in the next class! I can't wait to see how she does!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like Vanessa is going to take 1st!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'm watching it too! Congrats Riley


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She got 2nd!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes 2nd which is awesome too!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Chris in the next class is Moja, Legasay's doe kid from last year!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Yippy!!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

We have to go to VBS so I have to stop watching :sigh: if you guys see how Moja places will you post it here? Thank you again Skyla for your big hug! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm watching and I'll let you know! 

And your welcome :hug:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats Riley! I just saw this so I think I have missed it all. If you have any more classes good luck for those.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She has 2 of her Sr does tomorrow too...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

OK I just found the link and pulled it up but didn't see her. Well my video link is very pixelated so it's hard to make out people too. Any idea what time she shows tomorrow?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Chris, Moja got 14th....

DDFN, it is very pixley (sp) She is showing a few other goats too... Tomorrow she is showing around 8am (CO time)


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks. I will have to see if I can get my feeding and milking done in time to watch in the morning.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!!! I feed early tonight so I could watch! hehe! 

I will post the placings in the AM


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

:laugh: I spent the day with an old friends son that has just got into training show horses. I last saw him when he was a little boy and now he is all grown up. I taught him how to ride gaited horses when he was 6 yrs old. So my day was up early to feed/milk then to their training barn for about 5 hours then home to feed/milk again I feel like I missed a lot today :wink: 

Will be looking forward to your posting in the morning of her placings.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like lotsa fun though!

I'll post ASAP in the AM.... I'm not on a PC so it makes it a bit harder....


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Ooh, I am soo glad that Riley placed well with some of her does! Too bad I didn't see her show.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Huge Congrats Riley!!!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you for the update Skyla  14th for Moja is good too. We have a couple friends who have Nubians and LaManchas (they are at the Nationals too) and they say that if you place in the top 20 that is something to be proud of. Good Night ~ see you in the morning.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Well done Riley!!! I'll be watching the 8am one hopefully


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Your welcome Chris!

Sorry that I said her classes start @ 8.... they start @ 9..... sorry!!

Here are her placeings so far (She still has Peach and SYdney in the SRs today...)

Yoda got 3rd
Fiesta got 7th
Cracker got 4th
Talker got 1st
Rinky Dink got 2nd 
Vanessa got 2nd

and Moja (doe she just sold that she bred) got 14th

I will updat Syd and Peach as soon as I see it!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Ring two keeps saying its off air... can you's watch it? Ring 1 is going perfectly.
Thanks Skyla for the placings Hope Riley does well in this class!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ring 2 is off right now.... it will turn on when the classes start  She will be in ring 2

Your welcome


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

:thankU: Skyla ;D


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone :stars: it looks like the Nigerians are in ring 1 :wahoo: this is so wonderful that we get to be there via the internet :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

MOrning Chris!! :wave:

I know! But the pic isn't as clear as it was with other breeds LOL! :roll:

I agree!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is in the next class W/ Peach.... and then the one after that W/ Sydney


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah ~ I just saw them.  They look great! :clap: Wow ~ huge class!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah it's a big class!

Me too!!! They look great!!! Go riley and Peach!!!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Are they on yet? The ND's are showing but cant make out syd or peach???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes she has Peach right now...


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I can see Peach now GO RILEY!!!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Did the judge just excuse several does? :shrug:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have no sound and its hard to see who is left in there. Is she still in the ring?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like it....


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's the ND showbook - http://www.adga.org/pages_adga/national ... 20book.pdf

She's number 3624 with Peach and 3619 with Sydney.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Peach got 5th!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks .:Linz:.!!

I have to do dishes.... If I'm not back can you guys let me know how Syd did?


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Was Peach 5th?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

yes


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

OK I was thinking that was her in 5th. Looked like Peach but its so burry pixels I wanted to be sure. Congrats!!!! Way to go!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

That is awesome! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It is!!! Congrats Riley!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sydney got 5th too!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW :stars: She cleaned house!!! I wish I had half the herd she does!  I'm incredibly proud of her and her goats! :wahoo: :lovey:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Skyla ~ Riley just won 4th with a doe ~ who was that? Solid cream color? Maybe it wasn't her but it sure looked like her. Perhaps she was showing for someone else?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She did!! I am so proud of her and ALL of her does!!! Great job Riley!!!! 

I wasn't watching... I think she was showing for someone else.... She said that Ellen (Dill's) wanted her to show some of her goats..... :shrug: Maybe one of her's??? Not sure....


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I am so proud of her and ALL of her does!!! Great job Riley!!!!


Me too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was just looking at your site Chris, I LOVE your Jr. does! :drool: Pay Day and Brown Velvet are BEAUTIFUL!!! and I really like you TwinCreeks doe!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you Skyla  Pay Day is Fiesta's littermate sister. Brown Velvet is pretty stunning in person ~ she was being difficult that day in photos ~ and Taffeta is pretty nice too. Everyday they are changing right now and really maturing. I hope I can get an updated photo of the rest this week ~ before their hair grows out! :wink:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Congratulations Riley!!! You did so well! :clap: You goats are so nice! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Your welcome! I wouldn't mind a few of them in my pens! 

I would love to see the new pics! Could you let me know when you get them on your site?

did you ever hear back from Riley's mom?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Utterly Blessed Farm said:


> [quote="J.O.Y. Farm":1fs5l7uz]I am so proud of her and ALL of her does!!! Great job Riley!!!!


Me too! [/quote:1fs5l7uz]

Me three!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Absolutely I will let you know. I was going to do photos this morning but I've been glued to the livestream ~ hee hee. I will probably be glued to the computer screen tomorrow too as our friends with LaManchas are showing. So I will try for Saturday morning before it gets hot. 

I haven't heard back form Jennifer yet ~ I imagine they are pretty busy or she is like me and rarely turns on her cell phone. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok cool! I really want to see the LaManchas too! LOL! I have been on here most of the day too! LOL!!

I am sure they are! LOL! My mom only has hers foe emergencies LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you all!! It was an awesome show and we're most likey going to MN next year for round 2 

Chris, yes that was Ellen Dorsey's doe Hocus Pocus  I showeda goat in almost every class for miss Ellen


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope it works out and I can get down to MN too! anyone know what town it's in?


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Yay! I'm going to nationals next year too! Looking forward to meeting you! Congrats again! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!! I'd love to meet up with a bunch of goat spotters 

Skyla I heard it's in Stanley..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I found it on the ADGA site and and it is in Austin.. at the Mower county fairgrounds  LOL! can you tell I am getting a bit ahead of myself! LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Me too Skyla! I hope they do the live stream again next year! Although, I'm sure my mother thinks differently. LOL! I was freakin' GLUED to my PC like all day!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I hope they LS it again too! I hope to go but if not I NEED to watch it! LOL! 

LOL! Same here! But my mom was watching it with me so that was a plus! LOL!


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Congrats to everyone at Nationals!  Ellen's brown doe in the top line up (the 4 year old I believe?) was simply gorgeous! My boss and I went- in the junior nigerian show she placed 1st Jr. Get, 2nd Senior Yearling, and various other placings. She got 1st place 2 year old, her doe 'Bonnie' got all the production awards, and various other placings in the senior show, i cant quite remember them all.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats! I wasn't able to watch much...I'm glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Ali, that was NC PromisedLand Macarena  She was gorgeous!

Thank you! Did I mention Sydney got 3rd best udder in her class? That was REALLY exciting considering she's just a FF! I think she beat a total of 7 finished champion does! :wahoo:


----------

